# How to bring my wife from pakistan



## frenchy23118 (Aug 31, 2010)

i am a holder of a french passport living in UK since 1998.I got married last year from pakistan and i really need help on how to apply.Do the rules of a uk citizen apply for me or are they any different ones for me.My french passport has got my english adress.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

frenchy23118 said:


> i am a holder of a french passport living in UK since 1998.I got married last year from pakistan and i really need help on how to apply.Do the rules of a uk citizen apply for me or are they any different ones for me.My french passport has got my english adress.


Provided you are in UK on 'economic activity', i.e. working or self-employed, then under EU law you have the right to bring your non-EU spouse to live with you in UK. So you won't be bound by the more restrictive UK immigration rules.
Your wife should apply at the nearest British consulate for an EEA Family Permit, which costs nothing. When approved she can travel to UK and stay for 6 months. Before its expiry she will then apply to Home Office for her residence permit, valid 5 years. After 5 years she can apply for indefinite leave to remain.


----------

